# Icelandic Horses?



## Wascloth (Sep 10, 2016)

My eventual plan is to homestead in Alaska powered by horses. Not going to lie I do not have that much experience with horses so I figured I'd ask you guys. I am looking for a breed that is hardy, able to handle draft work, and can handle the extreme cold. After doing some research I came across the Icelandic horse which seems to be a good candidate. My only problem is that they seem small to do heavy pulling in teams of one or two. Am I wrong in thinking this? Does anybody have any experience with this breed or have any suggestions for another?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I think it would be worth your while to get a tractor. &#128522;


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I think it would be worth your while to get a tractor. &#65533;&#65533;


And have a horse for fun.

At least for starting out


----------



## Farmfresh (Jan 11, 2009)

Icelandics are a tough small horse. They also have a nice smooth gait which makes them quite suitable for riding over rough terrain. I would contact the breed registry to ask them this question. 

As for a small draft animal that could do what you are asking, also check out the Hafflinger breed.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Go to a barn and get some experience working with horses. If you can work with someone who has Icelandics, even better.


----------



## Wascloth (Sep 10, 2016)

I have plans of doing a heritage apprenticeship on one of several horse drawn farms in my area so hopefully I will gain some much needed experience in dealing with working horses. I live in the south east so most of the experts in my area are not as knowledgeable about horses in the conditions I described.


----------



## Farmfresh (Jan 11, 2009)

The more experience the better. Of all the farm animals horses are the most difficult to deal with and require the most care.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

Hafflinger, Fiords, but really any breed can do OK in the cold. It's hard to beat a Belgian as an all around good draft breed. I do agree with the others though, get a tractor and play around with a horse for fun and experience.


----------



## Farmfresh (Jan 11, 2009)

The pony/small horse breeds do extra well because they are so tough. A large horse like a Belgian is a wonderful draft animal, but extreme cold can be challenging for them because they require more feed and water than those small tough-bred breeds. In a place like Alaska where extreme cold is an issue much of the year buying enough decent hay WILL be an issue as will keeping liquid water available at all times. Plus the hay will be EXPENSIVE. I would suggest you getting some feed prices before going a lot further in your planning. 

Hay on the west coast can run as much as $25-$40 for a 75 pound square bale of horse hay. GOOD hay will be costly and a large horse eats a lot of it... year round in Alaska. Plus you will have a problem with shortages. 

https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/article/alaska-farmers-scramble-hay/2013/11/06/

Keeping horses in Alaska has a LOT of challenges.

http://www.paulickreport.com/horse-care-category/keeping-horses-comfortable-in-an-alaskan-winter/

Do your research well. Horses are a love and a true joy and the idea of farming with them is a very romantic notion, but perhaps a good tractor with a freeze plug is not such a bad idea after all.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

OP, I hope you are giving very careful consideration to the consequences of keeping horses in Alaska. Keeping horses fed, protected, sheltered, alive and healthy in Alaska is an extremely expensive and time consuming prospect. More expensive than buying and maintaining a tractor and keeping it safe. You can work a tractor all year round, you can't work horses in Alaska in the long winter months nor can they be left outside during winter no matter how tough a breed they are. Grizzlies and wolves will take no interest in a tractor the way they will take year round interest in your horses. If they maul your tractor you only have a few parts to replace. If they get at your horses you have to replace the horses and then the grizzlies and wolves will come back again to take the new horses.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Alaska weather is quite diverse so the first thing I would wonder is what part of Alaska you've chosen. 

I'd also wonder how much land and how much work you have planned and if you have reviewed the cost of harness and implements.


----------



## OwlHillFarm (Feb 11, 2016)

Icelandic Horses have earned their excellent reputation for hardiness, that's for sure. Personally I'd go looking for something a bit bigger, since while durable the Icelandic horses are quite small. Personal preference. Someone further up mentioned Fjords and Haflingers and I second both notions. In the end, the breed matters a lot less than having a sound, sane animal that is an easy keeper. Some breeds have a higher chance of producing that sort of animal because they have been selectively bred for so long, but it's still a game of chance. Best example of that combination I ever met was a Morgan. Go figure. (pun definitely intended.) Whatever you wind up with, I wish you good luck and good work of it.


----------



## Farmfresh (Jan 11, 2009)

Loved the pun! 

Sadly the Morgan of today is often more like a Saddlebred and far less like old Figure. If you want a Morgan look to the foundation bred horses.


----------

